# reconstructed t-shirts



## cammi52 (May 31, 2006)

i have this yeah yeah yeahs t-shirt(http://www.receiverstore.com/yeahyeahyeahs/ its the white maps one) it's a mens medium and i want to make it fitted and unique looking. anyone have andy ideas on how to reconstruct it? pictures? TIA


----------



## hernewchapter (Jun 1, 2006)

There's an awesome book that I have called 
108 Ways To Transform a T-Shirt. It's an awesome book, you can find it at any bookstore, and it has realy creative ideas. Hope that helps. 
~Chelsea


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2006)

i had a himsa shirt that was a men's size and it fit really funky, so i cut the top off to make it a boatneck (80s style, brah) and i cut the edges of the sleeves and frayed them a little, then i took the whole thing in about an inch so it's form fitting. i love it


----------



## spencoh (Aug 29, 2006)

i like to fuck with all my shirts since none of them fit me

this shirt is made out of 3 different shirts put together hahaha

it looks all crooked and wierd haha i swear thats not how it usually is


----------



## Katura (Aug 29, 2006)

I love that!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 1, 2006)

me too! it looks great =D

heres a site with lots of ideas and tutorials: http://www.ohmystars.net/craft/index.htm


----------

